# Patience Rewarded : Muddy Waters Telecaster



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have been reading about, and searching for a Muddy Waters Telecaster for well over ten years! And then bingo, a local collector had two of them! I missed the sale of the first one, a 2007 model. But he offered me the second one, his favorite of the two, a 2000 model. The guitar has been set up by my favorite luthier, it plays like butter. Have not had a chance to play it loud through my rig, sure hope my wife leaves the house on business tomorrow! It won't be easy to sleep tonight, but I am certainly happy and grateful to have found my personal holy grail Telecaster!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Beautiful Muddy Waters Tele! I had the chance to buy one these about 15 years ago and have kicked my ass ever since not buying it. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Really nice. Congrats!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Really nice!

I love the red with the rosewood, congrats!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats!

Make Mr. M. Morganfield proud.

ENJOY!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

greco said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Make Mr. M. Morganfield proud.
> 
> ...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Congrats! How does that differ from a standard tele?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda beat me to it...

I'm not sure I understand. I'm guessing these are a much rarer find?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It looks like it is in fine shape. Red uns are the good uns!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> Congrats! How does that differ from a standard tele?


"We know you’ll be satisfied with this guitar, inspired by the modern blues master’s distinctive tone and trusty Tele® guitar. We’ve recreated all its essential specs including 
the ’50s-era ash Tele guitar body, ’60s “C”-shape neck, and replaced the traditional 
chrome knobs with vintage amp control knobs – just like Muddy did. Features Muddy’s 
signature on the neck-plate, and comes with our deluxe gig bag. 
Available in Muddy’s favorite color – Candy Apple Red." The original owner also told me that the pickups are quite hot, but I have not really let it out yet.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

That. Is a sweet ride! Candy Apple Red is magic. Enjoy bud!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

The only guitar I regret selling... Obviously I changed out the pick guard (notorious for warping) and the pickups. But the neck was to die for. Totally changed my opinion about MIM Fender guitars. Superior in every way.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes. Consider the black guard. On second thought,.. no. The gas would be painful for me. 

One hot tele that is.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Congrats, I've been wanting one of those as long as I've known about them. How's the neck profile? I've heard it fairly thick

Nathan


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

The "C" neck seems slightly chunkier than the modern "C" in the American Standard. I have not measured it, as I don't have any calipers.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

everyone knows red and white fenders play the best. it's scientific


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice! Any tele is a good tele imo..........I played one years ago and really liked the neck. As stated earlier, the C-shape feels larger than the modern C's on most MIM telecasters. I keep looking for a GE Smith model............


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that is a cool guitar!!


and it has some Muddy Waters mojo, to boot!

congrats!


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow! Very nice.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow! Very nice. So nice, I double posted ;-)


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks, everyone, I am pretty excited!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Tarbender said:


> The only guitar I regret selling... Obviously I changed out the pick guard (notorious for warping) and the pickups. But the neck was to die for. Totally changed my opinion about MIM Fender guitars. Superior in every way.
> 
> View attachment 9917


When you can get a beautiful red like that why would anyone want a green guitar?:smile-new::stirpot::smile-new:


----------

